# What Should I Read Next?



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright, so I need some suggestions on what I should read next. Here's a list of what is currently sitting on my TBR Mountain. I'm not really in a hurry to read through any of them right now, so other suggestions are encouraged! Thanks.


_The Blade Itself_ by Joe Abercrombie
_In Fury Born _by David Weber
_The Poisonwood Bible _by Barbara Kingsolver
_Neverwhere _by Neil Gaiman
_The Testament _by John Grisham
_The Screwtape Letters _by C.S. Lewis
_The Kill Artist _by Daniel Silva
_The Third Secret _by Steve Berry
_The Sundering _by Walter Jon Williams
_The Lies of Locke Lamora _by Scott Lynch
~Rodney


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 30, 2008)

Never heard of them... what genre do you prefer?


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Anything really, but I mostly prefer hardcore sci-fi, any type of fantasy, including some urban (Dresden Files), Historical Fiction. Anything really. As long as it's interesting to me and I have time. Hope this helps. Thanks.

~Rodney


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 30, 2008)

It does help. I like Terry Brooks. He's not exactly urban fantasy, except in his Knight of the Word series (I reccommend that, btw). I am reading Brisingr by Paolini right now, it's really good and deep.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

I really don't like Paoloni anymore. I've read both Eragon and Eldest multiple times, but after re-reading them so many times, I've realized that I have lost my taste for him for various reasons, but have been seriously contemplating reading Brisingr, only because I'm the kind of person who doesn't walk away from a series. Call me stubborn, or stupid, but that's just how I am, so I might pick it up someday... but not now.

I'll look into Brooks's stuff. Anything else? What I really need, is something that will get my creative juices flowing for NaNoWriMo, even though it's only two days away... Thanks.

~Rodney


----------



## Selorian (Oct 30, 2008)

kidstaple said:


> _The Poisonwood Bible _by Barbara Kingsolver
> _Neverwhere _by Neil Gaiman



Off of your list, I would recommend the two above.  Both are excellent books and I'd have to say Neverwhere is one of my all-time favorites now.

If you've never read it, I would also recommend _Ender's Game_ by Orson Scott Card.  Another excellent book with three sequels following it and another series following the same events but told from the point of view of secondary characters from the first series.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, Selorian. I've tried reading Ender's Game before,and I just could never get into it. I don't know why. Maybe I'll give 'em another go.

~Rodney


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 30, 2008)

Ender's Game is really hard to get into, but has a deep story.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Are the other books in the series as hard to get into, or are they better?

~Rodney


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 30, 2008)

Never read 'em. Wasn't exactly thrilled with Ender's Game... Never was much of a sci-fi guy anyway...


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah, I see. Anything else you can suggest?

~Rodney


----------



## Corkscrew (Oct 30, 2008)

kidstaple said:


> _Neverwhere _by Neil Gaiman
> _The Screwtape Letters _by C.S. Lewis


Enjoyed Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere but loved his book American Gods.

Lewis' Screwtape letters are a classic IMO.

Happy reading!
c


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome, thanks corkscrew. I'll deffanetly check out Gaiman's American Gods after I finish Neverwhere, if I like it enough.

~Rodney


----------



## Wintermute (Oct 30, 2008)

_- Armor_ by John Steakley.
_- Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov.
- Anything by Philip K. Dick really.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Wintermute said:


> _- Armor_ by John Steakley.
> _- Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov.
> - Anything by Philip K. Dick really.



Read both Foundation and Armor. Both Asimov Steakley are amazing. Up there with the classics of Sci-Fi authors. 

Thanks.

~Rodney


----------



## Wintermute (Oct 30, 2008)

kidstaple said:


> Read both Foundation and Armor. Both Asimov Steakley are amazing. Up there with the classics of Sci-Fi authors.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ~Rodney


 
I agree.

How about some Robert Heinlein?


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Read almost everything by Robert A. Heinlein.

Freakin' amazing dude. And I have to say: _Starship Troopers_ is in my opinion, better than _Armor_.

~Rodney


----------



## moderan (Oct 30, 2008)

The Philip K Dick recommendation is good. His stuff is in print so you can get at it. The Man in the High Castle, the Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch, and UBIK are particularly good, from Dick's most prolific period.
Given that you like both fantasy and sf, I'd also recommend Roger Zelazny, who often combines both. Lord of Light and his Amber Chronicles are probably his best-known works. They're extremely well-written and involving.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks moderan, I really appreciate it.

~Rodney


----------



## Garden of Kadesh (Oct 30, 2008)

I can also vouch for Neil Gaiman. Loved "American Gods"...I read it a long time ago and I still remember it quite well - very unique kind of story.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright, looks like I'm reading Neverwhere next. I'm also going to add American Gods to my list of books to pick up next week when I go to B&N for my weekly fix. Thanks all!

~Rodney


----------

